# NRA and crossbows.



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

oh boy should see what this started on a nother forum will be fun to watch


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

To show the mods my good faith on the crossbow issue, and to respectfully request the end to my ban, I have no comment on the issue. ukey:


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

I understand they want more members which is fine. But who is more qualified to determine the impact/non-impact biologically on the deer herd of crossbow incluson statewide, the NRA or the PGC? 

I live in suburban Pittsburgh where it has been been legal for 6 years. Our zone along with the two zones around Philly have a ridiculous amount of deer in limited hunting areas( i.e. small woodlots, safety zone restrictions, posted property, housing developments). The rest of the states WMU zones are relatively rural with lots of public land and farms. The deer per square mile between where it is legal now and the rest of the state which is in the proposal is very different and much less away from the cities. 

I personally don't think it is the best idea for the state and it won't cause a rise in hunters numbers at all. Maybe they are trying to make it into a state where hunting with anything and everything is legal from October until January. If that is what they(PGC) want, just do it and don't drag it out over 10-20 years.


----------



## AntonioHondo (Dec 3, 2008)

S.W.Ill said:


> I have not seen this posted here yet. The National rifle Asoc. is advocating for the use of crossbows in archery season in Pennsylvania. I find this phrase from their press release interesting.
> 
> 
> Anyones feelings on the NRA changed?



Knowing this, my feelings toward the NRA haven't changed. the NRA is being very consistent and backing rifles and rifle related weapons.


----------



## labrat (Sep 19, 2005)

nope, I won't be cancelling my membership as I have no problems with crossbows or those who use them


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> Anyones feelings on the NRA changed?


Not at all.

Steve


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

The NRA is great:thumbs_up and i support crossbows and any other type of weapon to kill game.:wink:


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

While I'm not thrilled about the idea of crossbows, I plan to continue supporting the NRA as before. Whatever your feelings are about them, they are an effective and strong advocate for shooting sports, and brother do we need that now.

If you have to agree with every position of every organization you support, your list will be really, really short.


----------



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't change my mind about them a bit. I make a living selling guns.......for now anyways.


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought for sure some PA folks would have a problem with this.


Why is the NRA trying to infringe upon our archery season? Why is the crossbow being shoved down our throats by the crossbow companies in back door deals with the PGC?

I feel the majority of PA bowhunters don't want a crossbow inclusion, but are not even aware of what is being proposed. I have to deal with them here in my zone, and have found it is mostly a gun hunter who thinks he is carrying a gun. Stalking and multiple person deer drives is what I have witnessed.

I am absolutely behind the NRA for all of our gun rights, but don't see how a crossbow could help the NRA. Do they think crossbow folks will join? 


JMO, I don't think they will. And our season will become a joke unlike any other state. We have almost 1 million hunters, 270,000 archers. Do the math if rifle hunters buy a crossbow. Less than 800,000 deer.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

FDR said:


> I thought for sure some PA folks would have a problem with this.
> 
> 
> Why is the NRA trying to infringe upon our archery season? Why is the crossbow being shoved down our throats by the crossbow companies in back door deals with the PGC?
> ...


How can you say the majority of the Bowhunters in PA. don't want crossbows???? When the Majority in this forum have said they don't mind crossbows??


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

Where are the majority of supporters in this forum from? Out of state, I rest my case.

I would not judge or try to influence another states seasons, bag limits, or weapons seasons. Just looking for PA input. It isn't the same as any other state no matter what you put up. 1 million hunters(maybe more) less deer than that number.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Just another reason (among many) that I'm not a member of the NRA :thumbs_do


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

FDR said:


> Where are the majority of supporters in this forum from? Out of state, I rest my case.
> 
> I would not judge or try to influence another states seasons, bag limits, or weapons seasons. Just looking for PA input. It isn't the same as any other state no matter what you put up. 1 million hunters(maybe more) less deer than that number.


I am from PA, have been for 48 years so far. I have never hunted with a crossbow, and the good Lord willing, I never will. Just love my compounds and recurves too much.

That said, I feel that crossbows should have full inclusion in all archery seasons for all properly licensed hunters.

While crossbows do share some traits with a firearm, they also share many traits with a compound bow. 

Same effective range as a compound.
Same hunting skill requirement as a compound to be successful.
Like a compound, they shoot an arrow propelled by energy stored in limbs and delivered via a synthetic string.

Regardless of weapon, an archery hunter in PA gets "x" amount of tags, and I do not see what the big deal is if a guy uses a horizontal bow to fill those tags.

One can make the legitimate argument that you do not have to draw a crossbow in the presence of game, and that is true. With a little common sense and experience, drawing a vertical bow undetected simply is not that big of a deal.

As far as how many gun hunters we have in PA, that number is well below 1 million now. While nobody can say just how many previously gun only hunters will choose to try hunting with a crossbow, I am completely confident that regardless of how many try, very few will stick with it. It takes a different type of person to have the patience required to be successful hunting with a short range weapon, and if these gun only hunters had that patience and/or desire, they would already be in the game.

Anyway, here is one vote for crossbow inclusion from a PA resident who does NOT hunt with a crossbow.

One last note.......I will still keep my membership in the NRA. They are the hunters biggest voice. We may not like every single thing they do, but they do help us all. I am a proud member of the United Bowhunters of PA, and I am in complete disagreement with their stance on crossbows. The UBP does many good things for us PA bowhunters though, and they will continue to get my dues.

Go Steelers!!:darkbeer:


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

I give them a :thumbs_up


----------



## FDR (Dec 8, 2008)

Big Country said:


> I am from PA, have been for 48 years so far. I have never hunted with a crossbow, and the good Lord willing, I never will. Just love my compounds and recurves too much.
> 
> That said, I feel that crossbows should have full inclusion in all archery seasons for all properly licensed hunters.
> 
> ...


I can't dispute that, you are entitled to you opinion and I am happy to have you as a fellow hunter.
I don't like the idea of crossbows in the state, but hell, I have them here for the past 7 years.

GO STEELERS!


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

Hemingway said:


> Just another reason (among many) that I'm not a member of the NRA :thumbs_do



I agree 100% ^^^^^^


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbs_do
More funds for them with little to no outcome of substance.... Lawyer fees.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Actually, I think this helps the anti-crossbow in archery season position. Now we have the leading GUN organization defending crossbows. As stated many times, crossbows are more like guns than archery equipment.
Dan


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

One eye said:


> Actually, I think this helps the anti-crossbow in archery season position. Now we have the leading GUN organization defending crossbows. As stated many times, crossbows are more like guns than archery equipment.
> Dan


Very true.... That's why they are all about it...


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

kingvjack said:


> :thumbs_do
> More funds for them with little to no outcome of substance.... Lawyer fees.


I have no doubt at all that without the work the NRA has performed, your right to own and use firearms would already be severely limited at best and probably gone long ago.

Imagine you are in a boat that is slowly filling with water. There in one guy in the boat who's been busy bailing for the last 8 hours. Would you point at the water still coming in and say, "See, your efforts have little or no outcome of substance. There is no use helping you."


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree!!!

Yet another taste of the NRA's weak sauce... 



Hemingway said:


> Just another reason (among many) that I'm not a member of the NRA :thumbs_do


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

While I don't support crossbows during archery season except for the handicapped, this doesn't change my position on the NRA. It really is quite simple and obvious to anyone that doesn't live by the word of MSNBC or CNN. Without the NRA we would have lost our 2nd Ammendment rights a long time ago. Does a lot of the money end up in the pockets of lawyers and lobbyists? Damn right it does! After all, it's NRA paid lawyers and lobbyists that have to fight the Anti-gun crowd's lawyers and lobbyists. If you are a gun owner or a hunter (even if only archery) and you are against the NRA than you hold a self-defeating position. They are the strongest advocate for our rights. Without them, I shudder to think where we would be. Today is inauguration day :thumbs_do. We need them now more than ever.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Good god people if you don't like them then don't use them keep using your recurve or compound. I don't understand why people hate them so much. Why cause more hunters in the woods? Why you think they are going to kill YOUR deer? I know its America and you are titled to your opinion but here in SE NC i deal with some of the most stubborn hunters and not to mentioned dog hunters and i was still able to tag out and kill pretty nice deer this year. I look at it like it would be more of a challenge. I cant sit here and be a Anti hunter cause to me i fell like i would be no better than a peta member or a HS-NA member. 

I support all organizations including the NRA cause i don't want any more rights taken away from me. So if they are going to add rights I think its great.

And I'm adding my opinion cause I'm from VA and we just got the right to hunt with the X-bows. So in the last 2 years i have only seen three crossbows including one i bought for my brother in law and he missed 3 deer with it. And no its not because he's a bad shot. Its cause its just as hard as a compound; shoot one you will find out. 

SOOO i don't think it will make much of a difference but thats my opinion.


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

labrat said:


> nope, I won't be cancelling my membership as I have no problems with crossbows or those who use them


x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 :darkbeer:


----------



## Deerslayer1976 (Dec 5, 2007)

FDR said:


> I thought for sure some PA folks would have a problem with this.
> 
> 
> Why is the NRA trying to infringe upon *our archery season*?


I don't know about PA, but in most states the "archery season" is owned by the citizens of the state through the relevant public game commission. I didn't know that PA archers owned the PA archery season. 

Just out of curiosity, what regulation are the PA archers going to implement next?


----------



## vabowhntr (Jun 29, 2004)

After going through the inclusion of crossbows into our state archery season a few years ago, my opinion is that you are making a big deal out of something that will have minimal impact on you, but with the inclusion of additional "archers", you will have that much more clout as a whole with the PGC.

As far as the NRA goes, I believe they are trying in good faith to increase the hunting oppourtunities for everyone in your state, and you stance is the one trying to limit them. I understand that you feel this may impact "your" season, but this to me is shortsighted in the long run. As we will be seeing more attacks from the anti hunting crowd in the future, the more people we have on our side, the better. 

Disclaimer- I don't hunt with a crossbow, but sure do enjoy sharing the archery season with my father who did not feel comfortable shooting a compound anymore now that crossbows are legal in VA for those that choose to use one.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

One eye said:


> Actually, I think this helps the anti-crossbow in archery season position. Now we have the leading GUN organization defending crossbows. As stated many times, crossbows are more like guns than archery equipment.
> Dan


how?  because it has a stock? 


it's way more like archery, strings, cams, shoots a short arrow, the range is about the same as a compound......
give it up guy!


----------



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

boy here we go again!! anti crossbow stuff,the only thing I can say is I wish that PA would just say one way or the other so all the drama will just be over!! However,its good to see that the NRA is suppoting all hunters which includes crossbow hunter who seem to get a bad rap!! everyone should support all hunters not just a few!!


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with^ because I know for a fact that today's crossbows are based on traditional weapons just as today's "traditional" laminated long bows and recurves with the fiberglass core are based on traditionally designed longbows and recurves. I like "traditional archery" as much as the next person that is why I shoot/hunt with traditional equitment. but every bow I have though of traditional design has a fiberglass core with two exceptions not incliding the laminated Ben Pearson "wheeliy" wood laminated to a fiberglass core and two are wooden longbows made from red oak.


----------



## mocha java (Aug 21, 2006)

Deerslayer1976 said:


> I don't know about PA, but in most states the "archery season" is owned by the citizens of the state through the relevant public game commission. I didn't know that PA archers owned the PA archery season.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what regulation are the PA archers going to implement next?



Funny!!:wink::wink:


----------



## mmcaleer (Dec 20, 2005)

I am against any state adding crossbows to regular archery season. If they want to add a crossbow season between regular archery and muzzleloader season, fine.


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

S.W.Ill said:


> Anyones feelings on the NRA changed?


Nope, I have no problem with crossbows. They have been legal my entire hunting life here in Ohio and we still have a great herd of white tails.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

vabowhntr said:


> After going through the inclusion of crossbows into our state archery season a few years ago, my opinion is that you are making a big deal out of something that will have minimal impact on you, but with the inclusion of additional "archers", you will have that much more clout as a whole with the PGC.
> 
> As far as the NRA goes, I believe they are trying in good faith to increase the hunting oppourtunities for everyone in your state, and you stance is the one trying to limit them. I understand that you feel this may impact "your" season, but this to me is shortsighted in the long run. As we will be seeing more attacks from the anti hunting crowd in the future, the more people we have on our side, the better.
> 
> Disclaimer- I don't hunt with a crossbow, but sure do enjoy sharing the archery season with my father who did not feel comfortable shooting a compound anymore now that crossbows are legal in VA for those that choose to use one.


Great post/points :thumbs_up

I think that's where the UBP "dropped the ball" (and they're not alone most states bow hunters clubs do the same) 

HAD they NOT fought this (at least so strongly and in public) they'd picked up thousands of new members also making THEIR voice even stronger IMHO


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

manboy said:


> how?  because it has a stock?
> 
> 
> it's way more like archery, strings, cams, shoots a short arrow, the range is about the same as a compound......
> give it up guy!


No, because it is at full draw while you light a cigarette and take a swig from your Genesee Cream Ale. THEN you shoulder the stock ....silly

Give it up boyman!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

By the way I canceled my membership yesterday:wink: And I love guns:thumbs_up


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

vabowhntr said:


> Disclaimer- I don't hunt with a crossbow, but sure do enjoy sharing the archery season with my father who did not feel comfortable shooting a compound anymore now that crossbows are legal in VA for those that choose to use one.



Feel comfortable because he has a disability or because he doesn't like to practice? If he has a disability, than accept my condolence. If he doesn't feel like practicing than he shouldn't be hunting with a crossbow either.


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> By the way I canceled my membership yesterday:wink: And I love guns:thumbs_up


Congratulations to you from Obama, Pelosi, Kennedy ET AL


----------

